# Changing brake pads



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have to change the front disc pads on my car and was wondering how hard it would be and how to . And is $64 dollars(dealership price) for the pads very high.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You should be able to get them cheaper at Pep Boys/Kragen/etc. Do you have an Electronic service Manual? The fron brakes are preyy easy to do, but I suggest having an ESM ready if you haven't done many brake jobs.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's the procedure from the B15 FSM:

















To get new pads in, you need to push on the piston to make room.

Here's the burnishing procedure:


















Lew


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'de upgrade to a brake pad that is easier on your rotors, has more bite and is about the same price as OEM. Quite a few members here have used EBC Greenstuff and Hawk.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

try not to cheap out on pads. not a safe idea.


----------



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

What is the B15 FSM?? I'm looking for a Haynes manual or something to do my barkes, but there are none available! Anyway, my front left brake is making a high pitched squealing sound, does that mean its time to replace the brake pads? The rotor is not being damaged yet cause I guess the pad is not that low yet....is the only way to check if I need to replace the pads by taking the pad out and measuring it? Also, if they do need to be replaced, where can I get a good set of pads? Like the hawk or EBC?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no hanes manuals. Doing the brakes is self explanatory. Jack up car, take off wheel, unbolt caliper, BAM, you can remove the rotor and change the pads.


----------



## dab911 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Hi there, Would you happen to have a picture of what it should look like*

Would you happen to have a picture of the rear brake system without the hub being put back on. I am having a problem getting the spring in right. I appreciate any input you may have. I have searched the books but can not come up with a picture . Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. 
D } 



lshadoff said:


> Here's the procedure from the B15 FSM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Download a Factory Service Manual at www.phatg20.net. It's the best tool for fixing your car.

Lew


----------



## dab911 (Apr 18, 2005)

*springs*

I am looking for a picture that would show me the springs & such.



dab911 said:


> Would you happen to have a picture of the rear brake system without the hub being put back on. I am having a problem getting the spring in right. I appreciate any input you may have. I have searched the books but can not come up with a picture . Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
> D }


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

dab911 said:


> I am looking for a picture that would show me the springs & such.


The Factory Service Manual has a picture or drawing of every part of the car, internal and external.

I don't have a B15 so I can't take a picture for you.

Lew


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I'de upgrade to a brake pad that is easier on your rotors, has more bite and is about the same price as OEM. Quite a few members here have used EBC Greenstuff and Hawk.


and Wagoner.


----------

